# Graco 695 premium sprayer



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am selling my sprayer for $1100.00. Its has been used only for residential applications (Latex Only). Comes with 1 year old contractor II gun, 100ft of heavy duty lines and 12" spray wand. 
Very nice pump. Low hours.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I run two of them regularly and they are a solid paint sprayer. 

Best bet is to sell it locally unless you want to drop the price some, the online prices are less than that unless it is like new.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I run two of them regularly and they are a solid paint sprayer.
> 
> Best bet is to sell it locally unless you want to drop the price some, the online prices are less than that unless it is like new.


that price did sound a little steep


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I run two of them regularly and they are a solid paint sprayer.
> 
> Best bet is to sell it locally unless you want to drop the price some, the online prices are less than that unless it is like new.


 The price includes shipping in US. Its is like new . i have some pics but am having a problem getting them sent from cell phone to email.. I will retry to post them tommorow.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

What year is it? How many gallons went through it? What kind of material went through it?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

You get pics yet?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You get pics yet?


See boco, just like the real world, the painters always bugging you if your done yet :whistling2::jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ya everyones on my ass this week. Had to take a few days off to deal with the IRS. No problems just new accountant who does evrything by the book. Who knew you have to keep receipts and you cant write off lapdances. I just tried to post pics but nothing. I have them sent to my email but not sure how to get them posted here. Do you need to save 1st or something?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> See boco, just like the real world, the painters always bugging you if your done yet :whistling2::jester:


lol did you expect any other way? :whistling2:



boco said:


> Ya everyones on my ass this week. Had to take a few days off to deal with the IRS. No problems just new accountant who does evrything by the book. Who knew you have to keep receipts and you cant write off lapdances. I just tried to post pics but nothing. I have them sent to my email but not sure how to get them posted here. Do you need to save 1st or something?


No worries I was interested in seeing the pics because it fits the bill for something I might buy. 
I will pm my email address and you can email them to me if you want. 

If you wanted to just list them here your pics might be to big, I resize forum pics to 800x600 mega pixles. Then I simply click the paper clip and upload the attachments.


----------

